# Participants Needed:Reproductive Hardship and Effect on Relationships



## debyoon

Researchers at Rutgers University are conducting a study examining individuals who are experiencing reproductive difficulty and its effects on people's identity and relationships. Our goal through this study is to develop a better understanding of the changes that occur to people's identity and their relationship as a result of these circumstances. Participants will receive a $10 Amazon gift card for completing the survey. Participation, in its entirety, is online and anonymous and the information provided for compensation absolutely cannot be linked to the responses. If you would like to participate in this study, please use the link in the flyer below.

Thank you for your participation!

Sincerely,
Deborah Yoon

--

Are you and your romantic partner having difficulty conceiving a child? 
Researchers at Rutgers University are looking for
individuals to participate in a study on the
personal and relational outcomes of reproductive difficulty.

Researchers at Rutgers University are looking for individuals to participate in a study about the experience of reproductive difficulty and its effects on people's identity and relationships. 
You may be eligible to participate in the study if you meet the following criteria:

*(a)	You must be over the age of 18;
(b)	Be in a committed romantic relationship in which you have not yet conceived a child;
(c)	Have been trying to conceive unsuccessfully for at least one year, OR you and/or your partner have sought medical assistance to become pregnant, OR you and/or your partner have been medically diagnosed with infertility;
(d)	Have access to an Internet connected device;
(e)	Be able to read and write in English.*

If you meet these eligibility criteria and would like to participate in the study, please enter the URL below into your web browser where you will be directed to an anonymous, online survey. The survey will take approximately 30 minutes to complete.

The first 250 people to complete the survey will receive a 
$10 gift card from Amazon.com.

To participate in this study, please visit the following URL:
https://rutgers.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_3qr3NHjIX6raj7T

For more information, please contact:
Deborah Yoon
[email protected]

* This recruitment was approved by Rutgers University Institutional Review Board for the Protection of Human Subjects on November 8, 2017; Currently, there is no expiration on the approval of this form.​


----------

